# عايز برنامج ضرورى لفهم جميع اجزاء السيارة



## ahmed 66666 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
انا كنت عايز برنامج ضرورى لفهم جميع اجزاء السيارة وياريت يكون باللغة العربية و اذا ماكانش فى مش مهم خليه بالانجليزى لانى ف اولى سيارات وعايز ادخل وانا فاهم والف شكر مقدما *


----------



## عبد السبوح (22 أكتوبر 2010)

و عليم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته اخي احمد

هذا برنامج صغير باللغة الانجليزية يتحدث عن السيارات و هو بسيط مساحته لا تتجاوز 2 ميجا بايت



AUTO.RAm
2.8 MB 

*رابط مباشر و دائم _باذن الله_ و يدعم الاستكمال
 
يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل الي rar
اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد
*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم عبد السبوح 
برجاء مراجعة صلاحية البرنامج . وشكرا علي جهودك الطيبة المباركة .


----------



## عبد السبوح (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا مهندس عاطف للرد 
و وفقك الله و اعانك علي الاشراف 

لكني لا افهم ما معني ان اراجع صلاحيات الملف

البرنامج يعمل لدي جيدا علي
windows xp sp3

هل به مشكلة علي الاصدارات الاخري ام ماذا؟


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم عبد السبوح حفظه الله 
لقد انزلت البرنامج ، علي نفس نظام الويندوز الذي ذكرته ، الا ان ملف التشغيل ذو الامتداد (exe) من نوع الدوس ولذلك فاذا ضغطت عليه فتح نافذة الدوس ، ولم يعمل . 
فأرجو من الاخوان الذين انزلوا البرنامج ان يفيدونا عن ذلك ، اذ يمكن ان يكون العطل من نظامي وليس من البرنامج اذا ثبت ذلك .فأسعي في هذه الحالة للبحث عن السبب في جهازي .
ولك كل الشكر والتحية .


----------



## ahmed 66666 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

لم يعمل على جهازى ايضا وهو ويندوز سفن


----------



## عبد السبوح (31 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي احمد جرب هذا :


إليك هذا البرنامج الصغير في الحجم ، لكن فائدته غير محدودة ، والذي يمكنك من معرفة كل شيئ تريد معرفته عن السيارة وأجزائها المختلفة ...

اسم البرنامج : AutoCar Anatomy

حجم البرنامج : 1.49 ميجا بايت قبل فك الضغط ، 6.16 ميجا بايت بعد فك الضغط

رابط التحميل 

http://www.4shared.com/get/mJ2dLfsy/Autocar_anatomy.html

أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعكم به ، والله الموفق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## osvat (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*tecdoc*



ahmed 66666 قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *انا كنت عايز برنامج ضرورى لفهم جميع اجزاء السيارة وياريت يكون باللغة العربية و اذا ماكانش فى مش مهم خليه بالانجليزى لانى ف اولى سيارات وعايز ادخل وانا فاهم والف شكر مقدما *


esem albarnamag tecdoc


----------



## blackmatel (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## الزيتوني (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*بوركت أخي على البرنامج الرائع*


----------



## أبوأحسان (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز ..... بارك الله فيك


----------

